# SS Australis. Chandris line.



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of the SS Australis before she was wrecked on the Canaries?
I particularly would like a Chandris Line one as we sailed from Melbourne to Southampton in her in 1970.
Cheers


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Check on the America/Australis section of ssmaritime.com. Lots of pictures and info.


----------



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

I will, thanks


----------



## John Timmins (Nov 24, 2010)

I will search for pictures I took in 1965 in Balboa which is on the Pacific side of the Panama Canal . I was probably 12. My parents and I were on a launch going down the channel heading for Toboga Island about 14 miles away. 

I did not know for many years that she was the former *S.S. America* 

About March of 1967 I went on board and we looked around. The bulkhead on the boat embarkation deck was polished brass !

I can feel and smell what that engine room was like in the tropics as I type this.

Steam ships aren't for sissys. (egg)


----------



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

That would be great to see some photos. 
Our journey was across the Pacific and through the Panama Canal. The Pacific gave me awful mal de mar (Bounce)...I had my 'sea legs' by the Bay of Biscay when everyone else was ill (Eat). I was sorry to see her ignominious end but, I spotted the aft deck swimming pool I had a lot of fun in before the hull collapsed under the Atlantic.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Readie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the SS Australis before she was wrecked on the Canaries?
> I particularly would like a Chandris Line one as we sailed from Melbourne to Southampton in her in 1970.
> Cheers


Try This(Thumb)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Australis-01.html


----------



## Readie (Feb 14, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> Try This(Thumb)
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Australis-01.html


Thanks, great picture.


----------

